# Happy birthday audiolaik!



## Revontuli

I've always wanted to start a birthday thread for a forero. And today's the day

*I wish you a happy birthday* *audiolaik*!!

  And here's your present, I hope you'll like it:

http://img2.travelblog.org/Photos/1910/48162/f/262483-Turkish-Delight-3.jpg


----------



## CARORAGI

I have never sent a message of this kind, so it is my first time, too.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *audiolaik*!!!!!!!! I wish you a great day today!!!!

Caro


----------



## ewie

_*♥♥Babciu, wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin*__*♥♥*_

(Stolen from Thomas1 ~ I hope he won't mind, or at least that no-one will tell him)


----------



## sokol

ewie said:


> (Stolen from Thomas1 ~ I hope he won't mind, or at least that no-one will tell him)


I can do it, ewie! 


Anyway, audiolaik - that's your thread:
*Wszystkiego najliepszego, Dźwięk-Lubię!*


----------



## Revontuli

sokol said:


> I can do it, ewie!



I don't think he'll mind anyway!


----------



## Thomas1

Najlepsze życzenia z okazji urodzin Audio. 

Ewie, not at all. I am happy that something of what I wrote here could be useful to others.  I just hope Audio will like it too.


----------



## bibliolept

Have a very happy birthday, Audiolaik.


----------



## Loob

Wiele szczęśliwych powrotów dzień, audio!

(I do hope that doesn't mean Mój poduszkowiec jest pełen węgorzy.)

Now confess: you're 91, not 31, right? (Aargh - need to rethink: do I really want a nephew who's 91?)

Hope you had a good day, anyway


----------



## ewie

Thomas1 said:


> I just hope Audio will like it too.


Thanks Tom.  (I'm sure he won't mind being addressed as _babciu_.)


Loob said:


> (Aargh - need to rethink: do I really want a nephew who's 91?)


Oh no, Mrs.L ~ you wouldn't want a nephew who's nearly as old as you.


----------



## Topsie

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## Revontuli

But where is audiolaik?


----------



## Topsie

We forgot to give him something to wash the turkish delight down with!
This will bring him running!


----------



## Revontuli




----------



## sokol

Revontuli said:


> But where is audiolaik?


Celebrating of course, what do you think? 
He'll find his way to this thread eventually, someday tomorrow, after the worst of his hangover is gone ...


----------



## Revontuli

Of course, right...


----------



## audiolaik

Revontuli said:


> I've always wanted to start a birthday thread for a forero. And today's the day
> 
> *I wish you a happy birthday* *audiolaik*!!
> 
> And here's your present, I hope you'll like it:
> 
> http://img2.travelblog.org/Photos/1910/48162/f/262483-Turkish-Delight-3.jpg



Thank you, Revontuli, for being so kind!



CARORAGI said:


> I have never sent a message of this kind, so it is my first time, too.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY *audiolaik*!!!!!!!! I wish you a great day today!!!!
> 
> Caro



Thank you, CARORAGI!



ewie said:


> _*♥♥Babciu, wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin*__*♥♥*_



Thank you, grandfather! By the way, give back my towel and whip!



sokol said:


> *Wszystkiego najliepszego, Dźwięk-Lubię!*



Thank you, sokol!



Revontuli said:


> I don't think he'll mind anyway!



I won't!



Thomas1 said:


> Najlepsze życzenia z okazji urodzin Audio.



Thank you, Thomas!



bibliolept said:


> Have a very happy birthday, Audiolaik.



Thank you, bibliolept!



Loob said:


> Wiele szczęśliwych powrotów dzień, audio!
> Now confess: you're 91, not 31, right? (Aargh - need to rethink: do I really want a nephew who's 91?)



Hmmm...In fact, I am a hot chick wearing midriff-baring tops! 



ewie said:


> Thanks Tom.  (I'm sure he won't mind being addressed as _babciu_.)
> 
> Oh no, Mrs.L ~ you wouldn't want a nephew who's nearly as old as you.



I think she would, ewie!



Revontuli said:


> But where is audiolaik?



I am trying to find a bottle of beer! This hangover is unbearable!

PS Topsie, send me this nice bottle, please!!!


----------



## ewie

audiolaik said:


> PS Topsie, send me this nice bottle, please!!!


You should _never_ drink vodka, dear ~ it's bad for your brain, you know.  I have this on good authority.  From a giraffe I met one night.


----------



## audiolaik

ewie said:


> You should _never_ drink vodka, dear ~ it's bad for your brain, you know.  I have this on good authority.  From a giraffe I met one night.



Was it the same giraffe I saw in your bathroom, or was it just a wet dream?


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Happy birthday, enjoy it. You´re only 32 once.


----------

